# Kamei Touareg products



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

All photos posted below are from this site: http://www.kamei.de/ww/de/pub/....cfm#


















V10 owners, they bump up the hp to 355 and the torque to 634 ft-lbs. Cost 1998 Euros. They also offer hp kits for the R5, V6 and V8: http://www.kamei.de/shared/dat...w.pdf


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

The wheels I'm on the fence about. The exhaust I like. A lot.


----------



## OffRoadGreyV8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

The front piece is plain ol' fugly.
The wheels look like they are straight out of a rappers video
And what is up with that "symbol" that replaces the VW on the tail?
All they are missing is the folddown 42" plasma screen in the trunk to PIMP THIS RIDE.....
I love the stock exhaust on my V8 better too


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (OffRoadGreyV8)*

Where can I get that fold-down plasma? But I want 63 inches. size does matter, ya know.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Those rear badges sold out so fast when I put the Kamei stuff on my site!


----------



## OffRoadGreyV8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck Cheeze* »_Those rear badges sold out so fast when I put the Kamei stuff on my site!

So all two are gone


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (mdjak)*

Have you noticed the aero deflectors of the door handles? It would be too much for my taste...


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Actually 6 but they sold in about a week. 4 out of 6 of the next shipment are sold as well. I have a set of the door "spoilers" in my garage that were returned as well. Its a neat idea, but not for me either.


_Modified by Chuck Cheeze at 12:05 AM 7-22-2004_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck Cheeze* »_...I have a set of the door "spoilers" in my garage that were returned as well. Its a neat idea, but not for me either.

Do they cut down on the wind noise?


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

I would like more the front protector if it was painted to match the car... I usually don't like the contrasts...
BTW: Did you know that a law is going to ban the METALLIC front protectors for SUVs in Europe? They are gonna do it to protect a pedestrian if he is unlucky enough to be hit by a SUV. Perhaps that's why Kamei has engineered this protector in plastic instead of metal


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

can I get the stering wheel


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (taygeorge5288)*

little OT , I mean Matthew, wants the headrest lcd's


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

And I think he should have them along with his sister.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

thats the plan, i just need my installer to fly in and do them and the backup camera...then tie it into to line amp and blitz line, through my phone jack o, guru o de twahreg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

If you are going to put a phone in you will need the rest of the connector you got from me on Saturday.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

Has anyone actually chipped their V-10?
I wonder if a 40hp and 74 ft/lb increase in a nearly 
6000 pound car would make any noticable diff.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Richard1)*

Haven't heard of anyone doing it yet but it certinaly would be more noticeable than the 6 hp and 20 ft-lbs that the V8 chip from GIAC was going to give.
I think there are also other chip companies in Europe that offer higher gains for the V10 too. Perhaps for $5k you could turn it into a Cayenne Turbo hp but with much more torque.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

6hp chip? might make a difference in a minibike or lawnmower. but doubt it would do anything in a V8 Treg except maybe void the warranty!


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Richard1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard1* »_Has anyone actually chipped their V-10?
I wonder if a 40hp and 74 ft/lb increase in a nearly 
6000 pound car would make any noticable diff.

My friends Ford Powerstroke V8 diesel got chipped made around the same gains and its worth it 100%.
You'll notice the torque big time.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

All of it is hideous...although the eyelids tend to look more rice on sedans.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Richard1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard1* »_6hp chip? might make a difference in a minibike or lawnmower. but doubt it would do anything in a V8 Treg except maybe void the warranty!


Magnuson Moss Act

No warrantor of a consumer product may condition his written or implied warranty of such product on the consumer’s using, in connection with such product, any article or service (other than article or service provided without charge under the terms of the warranty) which is identified by brand, trade, or corporate name; except that the prohibition of this sub-section may be waived by the Commission if

the warrantor satisfies the Commission that the warranted product will function properly only if the article or service so identified is used in connection with the warranted product, and 
the Commission finds that such a waiver is in the public interest. 
The district courts of the United States shall have jurisdiction of any action brought by the Attorney General (in his capacity as such), or by the Commission by any of its attorneys designated by it for such purpose, to restrain (A) any warrantor from making a deceptive warranty with respect to a consumer product, or (B) any person from failing to comply with any requirement imposed on such person or pursuant to this chapter or from violating any prohibition contained in this chapter. 

FEARS:
You want to upgrade your vehicle with aftermarket equipment, but you’re worried about putting the vehicle’s warranty at risk. It’s no wonder. How many times have you heard someone at a automobile dealership say that unless the dealer installs your aftermarket equipment you will automatically void your new car warranty? This common misconception has been repeated often enough to be widely believed – though it is completely false.
FACT: 
Dealers don’t like warranty work, because it pays less than normal repair work. By promoting the myth that aftermarket equipment automatically voids warranties, some dealers avoid such low-paying work. Instead, they attempt to charge customers the prime service rate for work which is rightfully done under warranty.
THE TRUTH: 
Most vehicle owners are not aware they are protected by federal law: the Magnuson-Moss Warranty – Federal Trade Commission Improvement Act of 1975. Under the Magnuson-Moss Act, aftermarket equipment which improves performance does not void a vehicle manufacturer’s original warranty, unless the warranty clearly and conspicuously states that aftermarket equipment voids the warranty. Most states have warranty statutes, as well. Which provide further protections for vehicle owners.
In other words, that means a dealer can’t wiggle out of his legal warranty obligation merely because you install aftermarket equipment. To find out if any aftermarket equipment automatically voids your vehicle’s warranty, check the owner’s manual. It is likely the language you are looking for appears under a heading such as “What Is Not Covered” Although the language seems negative, remember your vehicle manufacturer is simply saying he does not cover the aftermarket products themselves. He is not saying that the products would void the vehicle warranty.
VEHICLE DEALERS OBLIGATIONS:
Suppose your modified vehicle needs repairs while still under warranty. Without analyzing the true cause of the problem, the dealer attempts to deny warranty coverage. He made his decision simply based on the fact that you’ve installed aftermarket equipment – a convenient way to dodge low-paying warranty work.
An example of how ridiculous this can get is the man who was denied warranty coverage by a dealer on his power door locks, because he had improved his exhaust system! Sounds nuts? It really happened – because that man did not know his rights and challenge the dealer’s decision.
Fact: A dealer must prove – not just say – that aftermarket equipment caused the need for repairs before he can deny warranty coverage on that basis.
YOUR RIGHTS:
Point out to the dealer the provision of the Magnuson-Moss Act- Require that he explain to you how the aftermarket equipment caused the problem. If he can’t – or his explanation sounds questionable – it is your legal right to demand he comply with the warranty.
Fact: If you are still being unfairly denied warranty coverage, there is recourse. The Federal Trade Commission, which administers the Magnuson-Moss Act, monitors compliance with warranty issues. Direct complaints to the FTC at (202) 326-3128.
SECURITY SYSTEMS:
Under the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Improvement Act, a vehicle manufacturer may not make its vehicle warranty conditional on the use of any brand of anti-theft device unless the manufacturer provides the anti-theft device free of charge or the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) has specifically published that only the vehicle manufacturer’s product may be used. To challenge a false claim, ask the person to put it in writing, or request the vehicle manufacturer’s security system free of charge. If you are charged for the anti-theft device, or they refuse to give you a written statement, this is a violation of Federal law.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

You should reference your source because I know you didn't write this yourself.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You should reference your source because I know you didn't write this yourself.

Leweyb went and got all smart on us. Kinda scary if you ask me.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

Great information Leweyb!


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

ok,
so how does this fit with section 3.4.29 in the Treg book?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Richard1)*

I have owned a ton of cars, I have never left them in stock condition. I found this law from my installer who has it laminated in his brag book. 
I can be quite a resouece of important business and legal mumbo jumbo when i feel like it.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

So, if you chip modify your Treg
or have a supercharger or
NO2 system installed 
and 3 months later the transfer case fails or
a major oil leak occurs or even
a catasrophic engine failure occurs
and VW knows about this
You will be protected by the Magnusun Moss act?
Sounds too good to be true


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Richard1)*

It could go to court, but yes...
they would need to prove that your mods were directly responsible for the failure of the the xxx parts


----------



## lamontlawyer (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

as an attorney, I can say, the automakers are not afraid of battling you in court...a chip might be ok, but a supercharger or NOS, "forget about it"...say byebye to your warranty...
-sll
"It is better to remain silent and be considered a fool, then to speak, and remove all doubt.."
food for thought!


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

Leweyb and Lamontlawyer thanks


----------



## bwallet (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (lamontlawyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lamontlawyer* »_as an attorney, I can say, the automakers are not afraid of battling you in court...a chip might be ok, but a supercharger or NOS, "forget about it"...say byebye to your warranty...
-sll
"It is better to remain silent and be considered a fool, then to speak, and remove all doubt.."
food for thought!

Part of the point of the law is that they can't blanket cancel a warranty. So, if they can prove that the supercharger caused the engine to put too much power on the transmission and that caused the failure, then they don't have to pay for that. However, if they stereo breaks, they can't say, "You installed a non-OEM cargo net so your warranty is void." There has to be a cause from the modification flowing to the broken item in order for them to deny coverage.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (bwallet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwallet* »_
Part of the point of the law is that they can't blanket cancel a warranty. So, if they can prove that the supercharger caused the engine to put too much power on the transmission and that caused the failure, then they don't have to pay for that. However, if they stereo breaks, they can't say, "You installed a non-OEM cargo net so your warranty is void." There has to be a cause from the modification flowing to the broken item in order for them to deny coverage.

Well put.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Leweyb)*

bump


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (Richard1)*

im bringing this post from the grave
but i used this Magnuson Moss Act when i had my 97 GTI VR6 and the dealership tried to blame the engine spinning 3 rod bearings on the fact that i had a GIAC chip in the car. I printed out the act along with other people from the vortex having similar issues on their cars chipped or not, 
what the result was, they could not prove the chip did in fact spin 3 of my rod bearings and staved the motor of oil, so the dealership bought a new lower block, replaced all major parts and i paid for small parts and labor and a new clutch (needed one) at a severly discounted rate.
so this can work for you, and yes it cost me about $1200 which i didnt really want to spend at the time but the lower block alone was $4k that they ate.
so it does work
and this information about the Act can be found at http://www.SEMA.org



_Modified by VR6 NRG at 1:00 PM 11-18-2004_


----------



## mcmuney (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

How much is the front Grill and where can I purchase it? Does it come without the VW emblem? Also, does the rear badge come in a solid color, instead of having the Kamei logo?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (mcmuney)*

ou are unable to go to the Kamei website to see who sells their products in the USA?


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (spockcat)*

Electrodyne sells the Kamei products. Grill is quite expensive, like $500. Yes you can get it without the emblem.


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (mcmuney)*

Has anybody ever looked at that site?
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/n...bid=2


----------



## stunt pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (dschlei)*

Do you guys know if they make a chip for a V-6?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (stunt pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stunt pilot* »_Do you guys know if they make a chip for a V-6?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I see you haven't actually READ this thread.


----------



## triumpher (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Kamei Touareg products (stunt pilot)*

I scanned ALL German tuning sites/companies, nobody does anything decent for the V6. I ran into one company promissing 15 to 20 hp increase and they wanted about $1200 for this.


----------

